# Cool growing PHals



## lindafrog (Jun 12, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a cool growing Phal. I had great phals when I grew them underlights . Now I have a greenhouse !!! The phals suffer and won't bloom worth a darn. I know its because the winter temps are rarely above 60 -65 day time and 50 or below at night.. I miss those long pretty spikes of phals. Is it possible to have any phal bloom with these low temps?
Happy growing from Lindafrog


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't Phals need warm, shaded conditions?


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 12, 2007)

I think the cooler phals are the ones like schilleriana, stuartiana, lindenii. Look for ones from the Northern Phillipines. Those are the ones I can't get to bloom worth a damn down here...


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

There are several phenomal phal growers here in TN, and they spend LOTS of money heating their greenhouses in the winter. They only allow winter night lows in the mid to low 60's and push the winter days at least into the low 70's even on cloudy days when solar help is not available.

These folks have large mixed species/hybrids phal collections and don't seem to vary temps for any species or hybrids in particular.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 12, 2007)

Pretty sure lindenii is cooler growing. Whatever it is, it's picky! 

-Ernie


----------



## Bolero (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep I have two lindenii growing cool and they do well down to fairly low temps.

That is a species you could try and maybe hybrids with that species dominant in the background.


----------

